# Anyone going to Springfield MA, big e this weekend?



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

jmc said:


> Anyone here going to the big e this weekend? I will be dogless but am looking forward to seeing some of your dogs. Always admired the American goldies and would love to import one home to Australia some day.
> Also can someone tell me about what time goldies and great Danes are due to come on please?


Have fun! I'll be going through dog show withdrawals down here in South Florida. But I doubled checked MB-F and they happen to be the Show Secretary for the Springfield shows. Here is the link, and if you click on the names of the Springfield kennel clubs (you can ID them because the location is in Springfield, MA) you'll then go to a new page that will allow you to click on the Judging Program. Great Danes are found under G, for Great Danes. Golden Retrievers under R, for Retrievers, Golden. Go figure!!!!

Also, if you click on the Rally section, you will only see the rally judging program--so make sure you click on the right part, for All Breeds. Enjoy!

http://infodog.com/panels/LST-30.HTM


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks rw!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll be there with Faelan Saturday and Sunday - 

Obedience Novice B and Rally Advanced A classes.


----------

